# Litho for a Graduation Present



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Here is my latest project on my CarveWright. It's a lithophane of my granddaughter's high school graduation picture. The frame has the school crest at the top (Richland Rebels) with her name and graduation year at the bottom. I created the name and date in Paint.net and imported it into the pattern editor and the crest was downloaded from the internet. The frame is clear pine with a shellac sealer and golden pecan stain. The finish is five coats of wipe on poly sanded lightly with 320 grit between coats. After the last coat dried I rubbed in a liberal amount of Johnson's Paste Wax with 0000 steel wool and buffed with a cotton cloth. It is so slick a fly would slip down and break its neck.The back light is simply two puck lights. I tried rope lights but they were too yellow and not very bright. I am still searching for a better way to back light.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice job, George.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

curiousgeorge said:


> I am still searching for a better way to back light.


What about LED's? They are bright and come in any color, well almost. BTW fantastic work.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Great job on the Litho, George. If you look in the CNC Shark Forum • Index page under 'Show off your Shark Projects, there are a few guys that have perfected the lighting for lithopanes.


----------



## tonydude919 (Mar 24, 2010)

Here are mine including a nite lite. CNC Shark Forum • View topic - Latest lithos

Tony


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Good job, I'm sure she will be happy with it.


----------

